# Trout Gone Wild, Redfish Taking The Bait!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

Trout action has gone to a new level with fast and furious limits coming on artificial lures over area shell reefs. Guides are watching for bait activity and dialing in on shell for blistering action. If you get on the edge, there's lots of small Trout. The key is getting to the larger fish on on the edges before the little guys eat you out of house and home...LOL!

Redfish have been a little more on the spotty side with Capt. Chris Cady working extremely hard on airboat trips with shallows buried in elevated tides.

Beautiful weather and lots to be thankful for this Fall. We'd like to give a shout out to all of our guests, we've loved having you!

Today we'll be welcoming guests of a large Offshore Tanker company for a couple of days of fishing and it looks like it's going to be awesome!

*Flounder Gigging*

Capt. Chris Cady put in the work on one of the last trips before the season closure with Jeff Petterson and guests. He reported that they were scattered out pretty good but they managed near limits and lots of fun! What a great season!

*Big Duck Season - Cast & Blast Central*

Now's the time to be finalizing plans for the upcoming waterfowl season. Capt. Jake has been working hard planting rye grass for the goose migration. So the table is set for the big birds. We'll also be targeting Sandhill Cranes inland. On the bay, we'll be working the big ducks over and keeping up with weather dependent fishing.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Waterfowl On The Brain...LOL, Right around the corner.


----------

